# [SOFTWARE] Recuperación de datos (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenas gente. Alguien conoce si existe alguna aplicación para recuperación de datos eliminados de particiones fat y ntfs que corra en Linux?

Y si no es mucha molestia, algún livecd que la incluya?

Gracias desde ya.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Yo conozco photorec y testdisk. 

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

----------

## edgar_uriel84

BackTrack debe funcionarte pues tiene Foremost (recupera datos), Testdisk (si se perdió la partición) y otras herramientas útiles. Yo siempre tengo un backtrack a la mano.

Autopsy es un poco más complejo pero también puede ayudarte y es mucho más completo para un análisis forense. Ahora no recuerdo más pues solo suelo usar esos 3 para "mis análisis", bajate backtrack es una gran distro.

Hace poco tuve un problema así y lo resolví con Foremost.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Gracias, voy a probar ambas sugerencias a ver como me va.

Tengo un backtrack por ahí tirado pero como no conocía el nombre de la aplicación no me iba a servir de mucho...

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por fin he podido disponer de tiempo para probar, photorec me salvó la vida, aprovecho para sugerirselo a quien le interese.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

Para ntfs, la herramienta perfecta es scrounge-ntfs. Lo tenemos en debian lenny, pero no en gentoo; aunque arrancando con el liveCD de debian (todos los CDs de instalación lo son, excepto el netinst), podrías instalarlo en live y usarlo.

http://freshmeat.net/projects/scrounge-ntfs/

http://memberwebs.com/stef/software/scrounge/

(En este segundo enlace mencionan otros programas)

----------

